# Sturmey Archer Rear Hub Oil feeder/cap * SORTED *



## EltonFrog (27 Oct 2019)

Has anyone got one of these in White knocking about in their spares box that they don’t want.
Thank you.




Like this.


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Oct 2019)

....may well have one in the shed in UK, but I'm here in Thailand now - back there around mid March. For my recent R20 modernisation project I used the frame and mudguards, all the other parts are available if you need them, no use to me. The bike had a dynohub, c1977, pretty sure it had an oil filler cap.......


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Oct 2019)

.....just noticed this on fleabay:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...144495?hash=item23c93e156f:g:GbsAAOSwsppdjgnG

It's over in Didcot, which is your neck-of-the-woods I believe?

Re-advertised as failed to reach even the asking price of a tenner. Has the non-dyno hub, and a trigger shifter, both pluses I think. Gotta be worth a tenner just for spares alone!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2019)

FrankCrank said:


> .....just noticed this on fleabay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Raleigh-...144495?hash=item23c93e156f:g:GbsAAOSwsppdjgnG
> 
> ...



good call, I’ll have a punt


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2019)

@FrankCrank I bought that bike for a tenner, good result it’s just 2.5 miles away. Thanks for the link.


----------



## FrankCrank (28 Oct 2019)

....nice one Carl, looks a bargain for sure........


----------

